# Chocolate FC AFC Barracuda Blue Son



## wade thompson (Jun 7, 2015)

HR Iron Man. Max has jammed or better in 7 of 11 derbys and is training toward FC. Hips Excellent, elbows normal, cnm clear and eic carrier. Brucellosis test required. $600 or pick of the litter. 270-765-9169


----------

